# Any reliability issues with the W8?



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

Sort of looking into buying a W8 and wanted to know if there are any issues or problems i should know about/look out for. 
Also, what is the W8 rated at power wise? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw-jeff (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Any reliability issues with the W8? (boraIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraIV* »_Sort of looking into buying a W8 and wanted to know if there are any issues or problems i should know about/look out for. 
Also, what is the W8 rated at power wise? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 Don't buy a W8, run from it and stay away, very far away. Very expensive to repair and a complete pain in the ass to repair. I've got some picture of one all apart if you want to see. I am currently working on it know and just got the engine back in today.


----------



## fitzski (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, everyone is entitled to their opinion...
I would head over to:
http://www.passatworld.com/forums/
and browse around; lots of good info.
The W8 is rated at 275hp, and 272 lb-ft (at a low 2,750 rpm).


----------



## vw-jeff (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (fitzski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fitzski* »_Well, everyone is entitled to their opinion...
I would head over to:
http://www.passatworld.com/forums/
and browse around; lots of good info.
The W8 is rated at 275hp, and 272 lb-ft (at a low 2,750 rpm).
 When you work on them it is a different story







I NEED A NEW JOB!


----------



## fitzski (Oct 16, 2004)

I hear ya, and I sympathize. When things do go wrong, they can be a hassle to work on because space is *very* limited. I don't think the W8 has shown itself to be predisposed to systemic problems. It's hard to say, with so few around, but my searching and reading tends to come up with sentiments of overwhelming joy and fulfillment from W8 owners.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (fitzski)*

There have been a handful with tensioner issues but hey, the 1.8T and 30V V6 are prone to them too. It runs about $1500 to replace them on the 30V, each tensioner running about $580.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

and the torque converters can go out (20 hrs labor)...
and the cranks can break (replacement engine $22k (as in thousand), no components available)...
and the...
--
it's all very, very spendy once you're out of warranty. WAY more than a 30v v6.
stay very far away from the W8... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 



_Modified by David R. Hendrickson at 10:22 PM 2-8-2006_


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (David R. Hendrickson)*

Cranks can break ? Have yet to see one report of that.. I suppose that 928S4 is cehap to maintain..







J/K.. Looking for a 95 GT-S myself.


----------



## bopper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

i have a broken crank one at my house.. ill put up pics tonight


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_Cranks can break ? Have yet to see one report of that.. 

we've seen two. insurance co. totalled one of them...


_Quote »_I suppose that 928S4 is cheap to maintain..







J/K.. Looking for a 95 GT-S myself.

it's not too bad...


----------



## bopper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (David R. Hendrickson)*

i bought this from vw of old saybrook CT.. thay told me it had a broken oil gear and that thay drove it in the shop.. now im out $600
becouse the block is junk.. and you cant get any parts
















































_Modified by bopper at 7:10 PM 2-22-2006_


----------



## Duramax (May 24, 2004)

I haven't stopped by here in a long time - whats up guys?
I hate to temp fate but here goes....my W8 has just about 75K - its been rock solid reliable, a joy on the highway, reasonably economical and I still love those 35-100mph blasts out of the EZPass lanes (when sanity allows). I'm still diggin my W8.


----------



## Duramax (May 24, 2004)

one more thing - I'm thinking of finally mailing my ECM to Wett for their performance flash - is it worth it? What's should I expect??


----------



## 5thVW (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_Cranks can break ? Have yet to see one report of that.. I suppose that 928S4 is cehap to maintain..







J/K.. Looking for a 95 GT-S myself.

First time I've heard of it too...better not tell this to mom, she loves her W8. I wonder if any unusual conditions were present that facilitated the failures. One thing I do remember is something once mentioned about concern for the crankshaft due to the odd angles of the twin W4 banks, and the way the pistons/rods are positioned to make this motor work. It was such an issue, this was supposedly why balance shafts were a must on this motor. Without it, this motor would be so out of balance, it could not work as a design. Anybody remember hearing/reading this too?















That said, this motor will be a pain to service on parts alone. So few made it over here, VW probably won't keep an extensive parts supply for them here. Aftermarket is almost nonexistent, so it will be hard to go there for much help. A shame too, I love this motor still. I still wish VW had went with a VR8 instead, it would still be in production, and simpler to work with. Question would be if it would've fit in the engine bay. I guess that's why VW went with a big block VR6 with the B6's...closest thing to a VR8 you'll get.


_Modified by 5thVW at 4:03 PM 3-2-2006_


----------



## Gonzo023 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Any reliability issues with the W8? (boraIV)*

I had too do camshaft adjusters and housings on this engine as well. Aside from working on them i would buy one in a heartbeat. It would have too be a 6spd manual though.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (bopper)*

those look just like ours!
















_Quote, originally posted by *bopper* »_


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (5thVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5thVW* »_
That said, this motor will be a pain to service on parts alone.


you're right, since there are no internal engine parts available.


----------



## jsrmonster (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (David R. Hendrickson)*

Hi,
I'm looking for a 4motion W8 for a 2.0L 16valve TDI transplant project. Prefer a donar car with dead engine.
Any leads would be appreciated.
Jeff


----------



## lreven (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Duramax)*

I only have 20k on my 2004. Bought it certified so once it passes 75k then I too will be "slightly" nervous. I've never had a VW engine "Blow" in the 1.2 million miles I've driven them. 
When it does go, it'll be a donor vehicle for whatever I can get in it....likely a 1.8T since my other two current passats have 320k between them...and they are AEB engines.
Not everything can "Run like a Deere" by my VW's come very close!


----------

